# Level of Education Achieved.



## Agape (Apr 3, 2009)

Since people are talking about how much tuition fees are/were, I thought it would be interesting to know what levels of education people have attained.

Myself, I'm working on my M.Sc.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

B. Eng for me!


----------



## kjmcrae (Apr 3, 2009)

BMath from Waterloo.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

BES from Waterloo, MA and MPA from Queen's. I'm also a CFP.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

M.A.Sc in Engineering.


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

BA in Psychology and Master of Education
(I did teach for 10 years, but ended up in the Federal civil service)


----------



## Andrew (May 22, 2009)

HBA - Western


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

B.Sc. in Zoology - Calgary
M.Sc. in Physiology and Cell Biology - Alberta


----------



## Preet (Apr 3, 2009)

B.Sc. Neuroscience

I also have a certificate for crossing the Capilano suspension bridge, does that count for anything?


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a lot of girl guide badges, and also a certificate for spending the night in the Ice Hotel in Sweden.


----------



## Robillard (Apr 11, 2009)

BA in Economics and a BBA in Finance both from Simon Fraser


----------



## michika (Apr 20, 2009)

B.A.
B.Sc & B.Comm (both in progress)


----------



## Canadian Finance (Apr 3, 2009)

MoneyGal, you're on fire!

I have a Marketing diploma from college, considering a Bachelor of Commerce since work will pay for it.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Canadian Finance said:


> MoneyGal, you're on fire!
> 
> 
> > Thanks! The Ice Hotel really cooled me off, though.


----------



## 83gemini (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm just out of law school *ducks from brickbats*


----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

BASc. Faculty of Engineering; University of Toronto

Having said that, my degree was for my parents. I've found that it has no bearing on financial freedom (which is a good thing!)


----------



## onomatopoeia (Apr 8, 2009)

B.Sc Advanced Double major in Physics and Computer Science

Diploma of meteorology

Both from dal


----------



## gwcanuck (Apr 27, 2009)

B. Eng. and MBA. Working on M. Sci.


----------



## paulkoshy (Apr 6, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> Canadian Finance said:
> 
> 
> > MoneyGal, you're on fire!
> ...


----------



## Phalene (Apr 3, 2009)

BA (Hons), currently finishing my MA, will be starting my PhD in September.


----------



## furgy (Apr 20, 2009)

Allthough I only graduated high scool and had no inclination nor the finances to attend university , I have aquired the following qualifications.

Interprovincial trade qualification certification as journeyman Heavy Equipment mechanic.

BC and Alta. provincial inspectors certificate.

Interprovincial trade qualification certification as journeyman Millwright.

CWB welder certification.

Class 1 license with industrial air certification and dangerous goods certificate.

Despite having all these tickets , the funny thing is , I use none of them to make a living anymore , I own and operate a log home refinishing buisness which does very well , too well in fact to be employed in any of the above occupations.
Allthough it is nice to have alternatives.


----------



## apples (Apr 10, 2009)

BComm(hons) from UM
CGA bc


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2009)

B. Eng


----------



## Alice (May 22, 2009)

College Diploma (DEC) in graphic design
and
Bachelor of Fine Arts in new media


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

like the moneygal i have a few souvenirs.

most valuable thing on my (kitchen) wall is a dog-eared 60s poster from my parents for che guevara.

also i've got a button that says No a la Mina / Si a la Vida.

oh and i graduated from branksome hall.

furgy's cool, dontcha think girls.


----------



## az9tu (Sep 21, 2009)

MS


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

*My Credentials*

Survivor - School of Hard Knocks 

Diploma - Property Management

SEB Program Graduate

Mommy


----------



## cmackie (Nov 22, 2009)

BBA and BSc from Laurier.


----------



## Dr_V (Oct 27, 2009)

B.A.Sc, M.A.Sc, and Ph.D., computer engineering (from Waterloo).


----------



## tom_ford (Oct 29, 2009)

psychology


----------



## John_Michaels (Dec 14, 2009)

Undergrad in Engineering and MBA.


----------



## Leading Edge Boomer (Apr 5, 2009)

Bachelor of Science (Ottawa)

Certificate in Business Administration (Ottawa)

Certified Beer Master
(Budweiser Beer School,
Busch Gardens, Florida)


----------

